# Steam: Geld zurück verlangen dank Rückerstattung möglich



## MaxFalkenstern (3. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Geld zurück verlangen dank Rückerstattung möglich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Geld zurück verlangen dank Rückerstattung möglich


----------



## DerBloP (3. Juni 2015)

Finde ich sehr gut gelöst, zwei STunden "reine Spielzeit" sollten defenitiv ausreichen um ein Spiel anzutesten. Hoffentlich nutzen das wirklich nicht zu viele Leute aus, indem sie was runterladen, kopieren, crack drüberhauen und dann stornieren, so das Valve das ganze wieder rückgängig macht. Gibt ja genug solcher Idioten...


----------



## Orzhov (3. Juni 2015)

Inwiefern unterscheidet sich das jetzt bitte von den bisherigen Rückerstattungen die davor auch schon möglich waren?


----------



## BiJay (3. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Inwiefern unterscheidet sich das jetzt bitte von den bisherigen Rückerstattungen die davor auch schon möglich waren?


Preorders konnte man vor Erscheinen zurückerstatten und pro Account im Grunde auch einmalig ein beliebiges anderes Spiel, wenn ein driftiger Grund vorliegt. Jetzt geht dies eigentlich bei jedem Spiel innerhalb 14 Tage nach Kauf/Erscheinen, wenn man maximal 2 Stunden gespielt hat. Also wirklich fair und auf dem Level von Origin. Ein wirklich kundenfreundlicher Schritt von Steam.

Hoffentlich wird es aber nicht zu sehr ausgenutzt. Sie sagen ja, dass man von Rückerstattungen ausgeschlossen wird, wenn man das System missbraucht. Die 2 Stunden-Regel könnte man ja z.B. mit Family Share umgehen, wenn man einfach einen zweiten Account erstellt. Dann kann man schon locker etliche Singleplayer-Spiele in 2 Wochen durchzocken und dann zurückerstatten. Na mal sehen, wie sich das so entwickelt.


----------



## OutsiderXE (3. Juni 2015)

Oh, das heißt ich kann jetzt quasi jedes Spiel 119 Minuten lang testen  Wenn ich die Marketing-Abteilung von Steam wäre würde ich da als Demo bezeichnen und überall Werbung dafür machen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. Juni 2015)

schöne sache für die spieler, schlecht für entwickler, deren games man in unter 2 stunden durchspielen kann 
ich denke mal, dass es dieses angebot nicht lange geben wird...


----------



## belakor602 (3. Juni 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> schöne sache für die spieler, schlecht für entwickler, deren games man in unter 2 stunden durchspielen kann
> ich denke mal, dass es dieses angebot nicht lange geben wird...



Dann sollten sie halt längere Spiele machen. Betrifft warscheinlich eh hauptsächlich Walking Simulators.

Ich persöhnlich finde die Entscheidung super! Seit langem mal wieder was positives von Valve


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2015)

Ich denke mal Witcher 1 bis 3 und Ubisoft Spiele sind ausgeschlossen weil die einen zweiten Key (GOG / Uplay) nutzen der ja aktiviert wird.


----------



## BiJay (3. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Witcher 1 bis 3 und Ubisoft Spiele sind ausgeschlossen weil die einen zweiten Key (GOG / Uplay) nutzen der ja aktiviert wird.


The Witcher 3 braucht man doch nicht bei GOG aktivieren, wenn man die Steam Version kauft.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Witcher 1 bis 3 und Ubisoft Spiele sind ausgeschlossen weil die einen zweiten Key (GOG / Uplay) nutzen der ja aktiviert wird.



So viel ich verstanden habe ist sowas problemlos möglich wenn man das Spiel primär von Steam bezogen hat.
Andersrum ist es nicht möglich. Sprich: wenn du es über uPlay kaufst und auf Steam eine Rückerstattung verlangst.

Ein sehr fairer Schachzug von Valve 
2 Stunden sind ausreichend genug um es anzutesten und in dieser Zeit kriegt man kein Spiel durchgespielt.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2015)

@BJAY

Man erhält aber einen CD Key jedenfalls bei Witcher 1 und 2 den man auf GOG aktivieren kann.

@doomkeeper

Der Kopierschutz der Steam Version von Uplay Titel basiert hier aber auf Übermittlung des Keys an den Uplay Server.
Weil so könnte ich ja das Spiel auf Steam kaufen den KEY auf Uplay aktivieren und bei Steam zurückgeben.

Das selbe gilt zum bsp bei Rockstar Spielen hier wird der Rockstar Key aktiviert und via Steam wird der Rockstarclient gestartet.

Oder Spiele von Kalypso werden im Kalypsoclient aktiviert der via Steam gestartet wird

Oder die MMOs auf Steam wie TESO,TSW, FF14 ARR


----------



## Meisterhobbit (3. Juni 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> schöne sache für die spieler, schlecht für entwickler, deren games man in unter 2 stunden durchspielen kann
> ich denke mal, dass es dieses angebot nicht lange geben wird...


Naja, also für ein Spiel, das in 2 Stunden durchgespielt ist, würde ich persönlich auch kein Geld ausgeben wollen 
Allgemein muss ich hier belakor Recht geben... in letzter Zeit hat Valve sich nicht eben mit Ruhm bekleckert, allen voran natürlich das ganze Pay-Mod-Chaos, da ist sowas doch endlich wieder ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> @doomkeeper
> 
> Der Kopierschutz der Steam Version von Uplay Titel basiert hier aber auf Übermittlung des Keys an den Uplay Server.
> Weil so könnte ich ja das Spiel auf Steam kaufen den KEY auf Uplay aktivieren und bei Steam zurückgeben.
> ...



Und was soll ich jetzt damit anfangen? 

Du hast eine Frage gestellt und ich habe dir eine Antwort darauf gegeben.
Wenn man Dinge über Steam kauft dann kann man diese Dinge wieder bei Steam abgeben

Wenn die Produkte aber außerhalb von Steam gekauft werden dann kann man über Steam keine Rückerstattung verlangen da sie primär woanders herbezogen wurden.


> Einkäufe außerhalb von Steam
> Valve kann für Einkäufe außerhalb von Steam keine Rückerstattungen  anbieten (beispielsweise für CD Keys oder Steam-Guthabenkarten, die von  Drittanbietern bezogen wurden).




So verstehe ich das ganze. Uplay & Co. spielen hier keine Rolle wenn die Keys über Steam gekauft werden - Übermittelte Keys hin oder her.
Überweist man seine Kohle an Steam/Valve dann hat man ein Recht auf Rückerstattung innerhalb 14 Tage bzw. maximaler Testdauer von 2 Stunden bei Steam/Valve.


----------



## BitByter (3. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Inwiefern unterscheidet sich das jetzt bitte von den bisherigen Rückerstattungen die davor auch schon möglich waren?



vorher hast du auf dein rückgaberecht mit dem abschluss des kaufs verzichtet.


----------



## Orzhov (3. Juni 2015)

BitByter schrieb:


> vorher hast du auf dein rückgaberecht mit dem abschluss des kaufs verzichtet.



In welchem Zeitraum soll sich das denn bitte abgespielt haben? Ich habe über Jahre hinweg für diverse Titel erfolgreich eine Rückerstattung bekommen können und noch im Mai konnte ein Bekannter von mir erfolgreich eine Rückerstattung für GTA V bekommen.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> In welchem Zeitraum soll sich das denn bitte abgespielt haben? Ich habe über Jahre hinweg für diverse Titel erfolgreich eine Rückerstattung bekommen können und noch im Mai konnte ein Bekannter von mir erfolgreich eine Rückerstattung für GTA V bekommen.



Jetzt ist es aber offiziell und mit einem einheitlichem System dahinter für alle.

Dass es früher auch über den Support ging streitet niemand ab. Jetzt hat dieser Service aber ein Gesicht


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Dann sollten sie halt längere Spiele machen. Betrifft warscheinlich eh hauptsächlich Walking Simulators.
> 
> Ich persöhnlich finde die Entscheidung super! Seit langem mal wieder was positives von Valve



naja, es betrifft einen nicht allzu gerningenprozentsatz der spiele, die um 5-10 € angeboten werden und von eher kleinen teams produziert werden, aber auch neuauflagen von klassikern wie z.b. shadowgate. manche spiele sind auch nunmal auf eine eher kurze spielzeit zugeschnitten, z.b. weltraumshooter... oder sonstige spiele, die richtung old-school gehen.
sicherer wären demos zu allen spielen, wie es im xbox-shop angeboten wird oder zumindest wurde. wie gesagt ist es eine entscheidung, die wohl eher schlecht für kleine entwicklerteams ist.


----------



## BitByter (3. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> In welchem Zeitraum soll sich das denn bitte abgespielt haben? Ich habe über Jahre hinweg für diverse Titel erfolgreich eine Rückerstattung bekommen können und noch im Mai konnte ein Bekannter von mir erfolgreich eine Rückerstattung für GTA V bekommen.



Steam: Umstrittenes Rückgaberecht legitim, sagt Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## belakor602 (3. Juni 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> naja, es betrifft einen nicht allzu gerningenprozentsatz der spiele, die um 5-10 € angeboten werden und von eher kleinen teams produziert werden, aber auch neuauflagen von klassikern wie z.b. shadowgate. manche spiele sind auch nunmal auf eine eher kurze spielzeit zugeschnitten, z.b. weltraumshooter... oder sonstige spiele, die richtung old-school gehen.
> sicherer wären demos zu allen spielen, wie es im xbox-shop angeboten wird oder zumindest wurde. wie gesagt ist es eine entscheidung, die wohl eher schlecht für kleine entwicklerteams ist.



Habe schon etliche kleine Spiele gespielt, die kommen trotzdem alle auf über 2h Spielzeit. Allerdings hast du an einem Punkt Recht, Leute könnten es missbrauchen indem sie weniger als 2h spielen und dann zurückgeben auch wenn sie nicht durch sind. Manchmal hat man eben nach 1 und halb Stunden genug von einem Spiel. Würden Indie-Entwickler die vermutlich nicht minder von Impuls-käufen von Käufern die nicht so sonderlich interessiert sind am Spiel weniger verdienen. Andererseits könnte es in die andere Richtung gehen und mehr Leute würden auf Impuls kaufen da man ja eh zurückgeben kann.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Naja, also für ein Spiel, das in 2 Stunden durchgespielt ist, würde ich persönlich auch kein Geld ausgeben wollen


Kommt ja ganz darauf an, was für ein Spiel das ist und wieviel man dafür ausgegeben hat. Außerdem gilt das ja auch für DLCs.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn man Dinge über Steam kauft dann kann man diese Dinge wieder bei Steam abgeben
> 
> Wenn die Produkte aber außerhalb von Steam gekauft werden dann kann man über Steam keine Rückerstattung verlangen da sie primär woanders herbezogen wurden.
> 
> So verstehe ich das ganze. Uplay & Co. spielen hier keine Rolle wenn die Keys über Steam gekauft werden - Übermittelte Keys hin oder her.


Wenn man aber ein UPlay Spiel (zB irgendeinen Assassin's Creed Teil) über Steam kauft, wird der Key ja während der Installation automatisch mit dem UPlay Konto verknüpft, was eben bei einer Rückgabe bei Steam ordnungsgemäß wieder eine Entfernung aus dem UPlay Account zur Folge haben müßte.

Es ging nicht um einen Fremdeinkauf, sondern um die "durchgeschleifte" Aktivierung der Lizenz zugehörigen Keys bei Fremdplattformen beim *Kauf über Steam*.


----------



## Orzhov (3. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es aber offiziell und mit einem einheitlichem System dahinter für alle.
> 
> Dass es früher auch über den Support ging streitet niemand ab. Jetzt hat dieser Service aber ein Gesicht



Jetzt hat es auch bei mir klick gemacht. Danke.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jetzt hat dieser Service aber ein Gesicht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (3. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^

Meiner Meinung nach sollten sie eine Preisgrenze einführen. Erst bei Titel über 5€/$. Darunter kann man einen Fehlkauf mal verschmerzen - zudem fallen dann auch Sale Angebote bei 75-80% oft unter die 5er Marke. 

Zudem werden Indies geschützt. 

Vor allem hoffe ich das diese Massen an Müll-Games die manche "Publisher" auf Steam schaufeln dann endlich zurück gehen, weil sie damit keine Deppen mehr fangen können. 

Ansonsten finde ich das Angebot gut und hoffe auch das es nicht zu sehr ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## Gustavo (3. Juni 2015)

Immer noch alles total unübsichtlich und alles auf englisch. Einfach nur zum kopf schütteln.


----------



## lars9401 (3. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kommt ja ganz darauf an, was für ein Spiel das ist und wieviel man dafür ausgegeben hat. Außerdem gilt das ja auch für DLCs.
> 
> 
> Wenn man aber ein UPlay Spiel (zB irgendeinen Assassin's Creed Teil) über Steam kauft, wird der Key ja während der Installation automatisch mit dem UPlay Konto verknüpft, was eben bei einer Rückgabe bei Steam ordnungsgemäß wieder eine Entfernung aus dem UPlay Account zur Folge haben müßte.
> ...



Du willst damit sagen, dass ich mir ein UPlay Spiel über Steam kaufe, es an Steam zurück gebe und es dann normal über UPlay spiele kann ? Das dürfte nicht gehen. Ich hab mir ein paar Assassins Creed Teile über Steam gekauft. Wenn ich sie über Steam starte, öffnet sich automatisch Uplay. Wenn ich sie über Uplay starte, dann öffnet sich automatisch Steam. Und da du das Spiel ja an Steam zurück gegeben hast, dürfte es nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Juni 2015)

Wenn man sein Geld an Steam überwiesen hat dann kann man eine Rückerstattung beantragen. Egal ob uplay etc.pp zusätzlich laufen müssen.
Andersrum geht das wiederrum nicht.

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2015)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Du willst damit sagen, dass ich mir ein UPlay Spiel über Steam kaufe, es an Steam zurück gebe und es dann normal über UPlay spiele kann ?


Nein, ich wollte klar stellen, daß das eben nicht geht. Was mir offensichtlich nicht gelungen ist


----------



## battschack (4. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte klar stellen, daß das eben nicht geht. Was mir offensichtlich nicht gelungen ist



Klingt für mich aber auch irgendwie so nach,

Ich Kaufe mir AC in steam
Nun ist es ja Auch in Uplay Aktiv
Nun gibts du es zurück an steam
Und denkst ist in Uplay noch spielbar^^

Aber es gibt ja auch manchmal spiele wo man z.B in Steam+ extra nochmal auf gog freischalten kann wie Stalker z.b

Was ist wenn ich es mir in steam kaufe und zurück gebe und über gog spiele? Bis die mal untersich das zeug geregelt haben habe ich jedes spiel durch^^


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn man sein Geld an Steam überwiesen hat dann kann man eine Rückerstattung beantragen. Egal ob uplay etc.pp zusätzlich laufen müssen.
> Andersrum geht das wiederrum nicht.
> 
> Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


Es geht darum, daß bei einem Kauf eines Spiel, welches eine Fremdplattform benötigt, der Key *auch dort *entfernt werden müßte. 

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Klingt für mich aber auch irgendwie so nach,
> 
> ... Und denkst ist in Uplay noch spielbar^^


Du kannst denken,was du willst, trotzdem habe ich es nicht so gemeint.

Zur Klärung; Den Konjunktiv habe ich verwendet, weil wir hier keinen konkreten Fall haben, bei dem wir Erfahrungen darüber sammeln konnten, wie das denn nun tatsächlich passiert. Möglich ist ja auch, daß die UPlay Firma sich denkt: "Das Spiel braucht auch Steam zum Starten, also ist es uns das den Aufwand nicht wert. Es reicht, wenn das aus der Steam Bibliothek verschwindet."
Aber zur vernünftigen Datenpflege gehört das eben dazu und daher müßte der Eintrag dort ebenfalls entfernt werden.



> Aber es gibt ja auch manchmal spiele wo man z.B in Steam+ extra nochmal auf gog freischalten kann wie Stalker z.b


Tja, das ist eine gute Frage. (Auch wenn's gar keine Frage ist)


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2015)

Wenn das Game nicht mehr funktioniert langt doch. Den Uplay-Eintrag kann man ja selbst ausblenden.


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2015)

Gustavo schrieb:


> Immer noch alles total unübsichtlich und alles auf englisch. Einfach nur zum kopf schütteln.



Will ja nix sagen - aber es war schon gestern ne dt. Beschreibung verfügbar ....

Steam-Rückerstattungen


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn das Game nicht mehr funktioniert langt doch. Den Uplay-Eintrag kann man ja selbst ausblenden.





			
				Worrel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zur vernünftigen Datenpflege gehört das eben dazu


Abgesehen davon: Sicher ist sicher, doppelt genäht hält besser und so.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht darum, daß bei einem Kauf eines Spiel, welches eine Fremdplattform benötigt, der Key *auch dort *entfernt werden müßte.
> 
> Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?



Spielt keine Rolle wo das Spiel noch in der Bibliothek zu finden sein wird wenn der primäre Key-Eintrag von der Steam Database gelöscht wird.

Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen?  

Wenn man es über Steam kauft dann benötigt man Steam für das Spiel. Will man eine Rückerstattung über Steam dann funktioniert das Spiel nicht mehr da es neben Uplay trotzdem Steam benötigt.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle wo das Spiel noch in der Bibliothek zu finden sein wird wenn der primäre Key-Eintrag von der Steam Database gelöscht wird.


Wenn dir Datenpflege scheißegal ist, spielt das keine Rolle, richtig. 

Diese Einstellung kann sich aber eine internationale kommerzielle Firma - *gerade*, wenn ihr Geschäft auf accountgebundenen Medien beruht - nicht leisten.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn dir Datenpflege scheißegal ist, spielt das keine Rolle, richtig.
> 
> Diese Einstellung kann sich aber eine internationale kommerzielle Firma - *gerade*, wenn ihr Geschäft auf accountgebundenen Medien beruht - nicht leisten.



Um was gehts dir denn hier überhaupt?  um Datenpflege? 
Erstens gehts hier um eine erfolgreiche und problemlose Rückerstattung die endlich möglich ist.

Alles andere wird schon irgendwie geregelt werden ohne jetzt so ein Fass aufzumachen. Sprechen sich halt Ubisoft & Co. mit Valve ab und entsprechende Keys werden automatisch aus der Bibliothek entfernt.
Oder glaubst du dass sich eine "internationale und kommerzielle Firma" 0 Gedanken darüber gemacht hat?

Verstehe nicht über was du hier großartig diskutierst. Kaufe doch einfach dann mal ein Spiel welches uPlay benötigt und verlange eine Rückerstattung.
Berichte dann von deiner Erfahrung zwecks "Datenpflege" und alles ist doch ok  

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht was du mit deinen Beiträgen "kritisieren" möchtest.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Um was gehts dir denn hier überhaupt?


Stell dir vor, in einer Diskussion gibt es Argumente, Gegenargumente und Mißverständnisse. Daher ist nicht jedes Posting einem großen Ganzen unterzuordnen und ebensowenig habe ich mir zu Beginn gedacht: "So, nun schreibst du mal ganz viele Postings in diesen Thread". Ich fange jetzt jedenfalls nicht damit an, sämtliche meiner Postings hier im Thread zu begründen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein aufmerksames erneutes Lesen des Threads wird dir (hoffentlich) den Sinn hinter jedem einzelnen Posting aufzeigen können.



> Alles andere wird schon irgendwie geregelt werden ohne jetzt so ein Fass aufzumachen. Sprechen sich halt Ubisoft & Co. mit Valve ab und entsprechende Keys werden automatisch aus der Bibliothek entfernt.
> Oder glaubst du dass sich eine "internationale und kommerzielle Firma" 0 Gedanken darüber gemacht hat?


Warum schreibst du dann _"Spielt keine Rolle wo das Spiel noch in der Bibliothek zu finden sein wird wenn der primäre Key-Eintrag von der Steam Database gelöscht wird."_, wenn dir das doch klar ist, daß das dann auch bei Ubisoft gelöscht werden wird? Welchen sinnvollen Beitrag hast *du *dann zur Diskussion geleistet?


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, in einer Diskussion gibt es Argumente, Gegenargumente und Mißverständnisse. Daher ist nicht jedes Posting einem großen Ganzen unterzuordnen und ebensowenig habe ich mir zu Beginn gedacht: "So, nun schreibst du mal ganz viele Postings in diesen Thread". Ich fange jetzt jedenfalls nicht damit an, sämtliche meiner Postings hier im Thread zu begründen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry aber ich weiß einfach nicht was du von mir willst.
Hier wurde diskutiert wie das z.b. mit uPlay ablaufen soll und das habe ich beantwortet.

Es wurde endlich eine Rückerstattung eingeführt und stattdessen wird jetzt hier ein Fass über die Datenpflege aufgemacht ohne eigene Erfahrung gemacht zu haben.
Das ist keine Basis mit der man hier ernsthaft diskutieren kann.



> Warum schreibst du dann _"Spielt keine Rolle wo das Spiel noch in der Bibliothek zu finden sein wird wenn der primäre Key-Eintrag von der Steam Database gelöscht wird."_, wenn dir das doch klar ist, daß das dann auch bei Ubisoft gelöscht werden wird? Welchen sinnvollen Beitrag hast *du *dann zur Diskussion geleistet?



Ich bin auf die Frage eingegangen dass Ubisoft hier keine Rolle spielt wenn man auf Steam gekaufte Spiele wieder über Steam rückerstatten möchte.
Da spielt es keine Rolle ob Uplay mit dabei ist oder nicht da man sich primär an Steam wendet und sein Geld von Steam zurückhaben möchte.

Wenn du wirklich jeden Kaugummi in die Länge ziehen möchtest dann mach das ruhig meinetwegen.. Ich sehe hier einfach keinen Bedarf über solch eine Sorge ernsthaft diskutieren zu müssen.
Habe dir doch geschrieben du kannst gerne die Erfahrung machen was dann in deinem genannten Beispiel passiert und wir können gerne wieder schreiben falls es zu Problemen kommt.

Bis dahin sehe und erkenne ich kein Problem. Es wird ein automatisiertes System sein und irgendwie wird das schon geregelt.

Wichtig ist doch dass es endlich eine faire Rückerstattung gibt und darüber sollte jeder froh sein. Alles andere sind Luxusprobleme denen ich vorerst keine Beachtung schenken kann.

Edit: Wenn deine Sorge lautet dass das Spiel im Uplay nachwievor drin sein könnte dann nutze die Rückerstattung und sieh halt nach ob diese Sorge berechtigt ist oder nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2015)

Du kannst Dich als Kunde auch an Ubisoft wenden und um Keylöschung bitten. Geht sicher auch.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du kannst Dich als Kunde auch an Ubisoft wenden und um Keylöschung bitten. Geht sicher auch.



Da es ein automatisiertes System sein soll, gehe ich davon aus dass man sowas gar nicht machen muss.
Wenn Steam die Anfrage bekommt Key XYZ rückzuerstatten dann geht diese Nachricht selbstverständlich automatisch an Ubisoft oder wen auch immer weiter.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich weiß einfach nicht was du von mir willst.


Du hast eine Frage gestellt, ich habe sie beantwortet. 



> Wenn du wirklich jeden Kaugummi in die Länge ziehen möchtest dann mach das ruhig meinetwegen.. Ich sehe hier einfach keinen Bedarf über solch eine Sorge ernsthaft diskutieren zu müssen.
> Habe dir doch geschrieben du kannst gerne die Erfahrung machen was dann in deinem genannten Beispiel passiert und wir können gerne wieder schreiben falls es zu Problemen kommt.
> 
> Bis dahin sehe und erkenne ich kein Problem. Es wird ein automatisiertes System sein und irgendwie wird das schon geregelt.


Stell dir vor, man kann auch einfach Vermutungen anstellen, wie etwas funktioniert oder sonstwelche Postings in einen Thread setzen, ohne ein Problem zu haben. Und gelegentlich soll es auch Postings geben, zu denen es keine weitere sinnvolle Diskussion gibt. 

Da könnte man sich jetzt denken: "Nun gut, dann ist ja alles gesagt" - oder man macht ein Faß auf und versucht, irgendwem nach einem tieferen Sinn auszuquetschen. Wer hier den Thread sinnlos in die Länge zieht, überlasse ich anderen zur Beurteilung.

@topic:  an Valve, daß sie sowas einführen.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, man kann auch einfach Vermutungen anstellen, wie etwas funktioniert oder sonstwelche Postings in einen Thread setzen, ohne ein Problem zu haben. Und gelegentlich soll es auch Postings geben, zu denen es keine weitere sinnvolle Diskussion gibt.



Und ich habe mich 2 mal wiederholt in dem ich dir angeboten habe deine Sorge in Taten umzusetzen und deine Erfahrung hier mit allen zu teilen.
Was bringt es einfach irgendwelche Vermutungen aufzustellen obwohl die Praxis jederzeit diese Frage beantworten kann?

Deswegen sage ich ja. Kannst ja ruhig über so viele Dinge schreiben wie du möchtest aber die Antwort auf deine Vermutung befindet sich in unmittelbarer Nähe 
Ist doch selbstverständlich dass die Spiele aus der Bibliothek verschwinden wenn man sie zurückgibt weil überall ja nur 1 Key "gekauft" bzw. rückerstattet wurde oder nicht?

Ich teile eben deine Sorge nicht weil die Lösung für mich absolut selbsterklärend ist. Klar kann man gerne über paar Vermutungen etc. reden aber in diesem Fall verstehe ich nicht was es zu bereden gibt  
Lösung liegt doch auf der Hand


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2015)

Wenn du meinst, *ich *würde mich sorgen, hast du den Thread nicht richtig gelesen. 

Die Lösung steht in Posting #11.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst, *ich *würde mich sorgen, hast du den Thread nicht richtig gelesen.
> 
> Die Lösung steht in Posting #11.



Ich sage es um 4.ten mal.

Dann probiert es doch einfach mal aus und dann seht ihr schon was dabei rauskommt.  

Ich gehe davon aus dass Valve und andere Hersteller sich dieser "Lücke" sehr bewusst sind und dementsprechend dafür gesorgt haben dass
dieser Betrug nicht funktioniert. Die Produkte die man auf *Steam* aktivieren* muss*, die werden auch zu* 100% ohne Probleme zurückgenommen*.

Wenn Spiele *nicht* auf *Steam* aktiviert werden* müssen*, betrifft *diese Rückerstattungsthematik nicht Valve* weil es nicht an *Steam gekoppelt werden muss*.
Aber eigentlich alle Spiele die auf Steam gekauft werden, benötigen eine Steam Ankoppelung....

oder nicht? 
Wir reden hier natürlich über Spiele die über Steam gekauft wurden, denn nur diese Spiele werden wieder angenommen.
Für alle anderen Einkäufe übernimmt Valve keine Rückerstattung.


----------



## Gustavo (5. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Will ja nix sagen - aber es war schon gestern ne dt. Beschreibung verfügbar ....
> 
> Steam-Rückerstattungen



Ja aber wen man das dan mal machen (also was rückerstattet bekommen )  möchte klickt man sich nur durch ein wirrwar von englischen Seiten. Und wer nicht jedes Wort in englisch kann ist schon nach der ersten Seite gefrustet. Ich bezahl IN Deutschland, warum darf man nicht auch in Deutsch solche Dinge machen ???? 
Steam = einfach nur BenutzerUNFREUNDLICH !!!!!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte Steam keinesfalls verteufeln, aber da muss sich noch einiges in puncto Kundenfreundlichkeit bewegen. Warum soll / muss ich als reiner Single-Player zwangsweise alle Updates/ Patches machen ? Man könnte beim aktivieren eines Multiplayers ganz einfach einen Screen einblenden, der darauf hinweist , jetzt wird ein Update notwendig.  Auch das Verfassen von Rezensionen könnte Update-Unwilligen verweigert werden.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2015)

Zumal einige Patches die Spielqualität auch senken können.


----------



## Gustavo (5. Juni 2015)

In Sachen Kompliziertheit und unübersichtlichkeit tut sich seit Jahren nichts bei Steam. Es wird eben nur Geld vedient.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2015)

man kann doch separat einstellen, wie jedes einzelne spiel aktualisiert werden soll. [emoji54]


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2015)

Geht z.B. bei Old Blood nicht. Da geht nur automatisch aktualisieren bei mir.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> man kann doch separat einstellen, wie jedes einzelne spiel aktualisiert werden soll. [emoji54]


Was aber nicht immer hilft.

Beispielsweise sollte ja der Michael Jackson Zombie aus _Plants vs Zombies_ rausgepatcht werden. Also hab ich _PvZ _auf "nicht aktualisieren" gestellt. Der wurde dann aber trotzdem rausgepatcht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was aber nicht immer hilft.
> 
> Beispielsweise sollte ja der Michael Jackson Zombie aus _Plants vs Zombies_ rausgepatcht werden. Also hab ich _PvZ _auf "nicht aktualisieren" gestellt. Der wurde dann aber trotzdem rausgepatcht.


Der wurde ernsthaft rausgepatcht?! [emoji15] 
Ist dann dieser Typ in Disco-Schlaghosen (meine Version ist von Origin) ein Ersatz-Zombie? Oder betrifft das nur die Steam-Version?


----------



## golani79 (5. Juni 2015)

Glaube, das gilt für alle Versionen.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der würde ernsthaft rausgepatcht?! [emoji15]
> Ist dann dieser Typ in Disco-Schlaghosen (meine Version ist von Origin) ein Ersatz-Zombie?


Genau.
=> Dancing Zombie - Plants vs. Zombies Wiki, the free Plants vs. Zombies encyclopedia


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Genau.
> => Dancing Zombie - Plants vs. Zombies Wiki, the free Plants vs. Zombies encyclopedia


Interessant. Hab davon nix mitbekommen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> man kann doch separat einstellen, wie jedes einzelne spiel aktualisiert werden soll. [emoji54]



Ja, kannst du machen - es bringt aber nichts. Steam macht bei mir bei jedem Spiel ein "Zwangsupdate", egal bei welcher Einstellung, bevor ich es spielen kann. Und "NEIN" wir reden hier nicht von Language-Packs oder so. Alle meine Retail-Titel sind/ werden vor dem Spielen gepatcht .
Ein Spiel sollte bis auf wenige Dateien( Schutz vor leaks etc.) in einer spielbaren Version auf einem Retail Datenträger vorhanden sein.

Beispiel BRINK - hier musste das komplette Spiel neu heruntergeladen werden. Das wurde mir auf Nachfrage in der Community so bestätigt.Da muss sich in meinen Augen noch eine Menge tun....auch wenn BRINK ein Sch@eiß Game ist.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2015)

hm ok. wusst ich nicht.


----------

